# Is this car too damaged for UberX? (PHOTOS)



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I recently hit a deer and I'm going to get the headlight assemblies and grill replaced. There was a dent above the right passenger tire, and I tried to pop it out and use rubbing compound to buff it out so it doesn't look as bad as before. There are also scratches that I buffer out about 80%. The paint work is pretty bad if you look closely, but looks ok if you don't pay attention.
The interior is ok, just a little faded from age. I can use a Bissell Deep cleaner, Windex, Armorall, etc to make it ok. My Uber Rating was 4.15 and I haven't driven for 10 months.
I paid 50 bucks to be reactivated, but have only done one or 2 jobs after that 10 months ago.
Is it worth doing Uber in this car in Philly and NJ, or should I get a different car before starting UberX again?


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Maybe ... If you only drive at night.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Is anyone going to inspect the vehicle? Here there are no vehicle inspections


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Sal29 said:


> I paid 50 bucks to be reactivated


What you mean here Sal? You took a class for $50?
Or just paid a fee?


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

It was $50 for a class by a top partner.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sal29 said:


> I recently hit a deer and I'm going to get the headlight assemblies and grill replaced. There was a dent above the right passenger tire, and I tried to pop it out and use rubbing compound to buff it out so it doesn't look as bad as before. There are also scratches that I buffer out about 80%. The paint work is pretty bad if you look closely, but looks ok if you don't pay attention.
> The interior is ok, just a little faded from age. I can use a Bissell Deep cleaner, Windex, Armorall, etc to make it ok. My Uber Rating was 4.15 and I haven't driven for 10 months.
> I paid 50 bucks to be reactivated, but have only done one or 2 jobs after that 10 months ago.
> Is it worth doing Uber in this car in Philly and NJ, or should I get a different car before starting UberX again?


Do you not have collision insurance? Or could you not afford the deductible?

One or two jobs in 10 months? And not deactivated?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have seen UberXmobiles that looked worse.


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

Perfect for a cab, but Uber and Lyft have higher standards.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Do you not have collision insurance? Or could you not afford the deductible?
> 
> One or two jobs in 10 months? And not deactivated?


This.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Burn it with fire.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Put some 20" ghetto rims on it


----------



## veeger2 (Jul 9, 2015)

You're lucky many cars in my neck o the woods get a lot more damaged than that . drive it if it is safe, get it fixed when you can.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> I recently hit a deer and I'm going to get the headlight assemblies and grill replaced. There was a dent above the right passenger tire, and I tried to pop it out and use rubbing compound to buff it out so it doesn't look as bad as before. There are also scratches that I buffer out about 80%. The paint work is pretty bad if you look closely, but looks ok if you don't pay attention.
> The interior is ok, just a little faded from age. I can use a Bissell Deep cleaner, Windex, Armorall, etc to make it ok. My Uber Rating was 4.15 and I haven't driven for 10 months.
> I paid 50 bucks to be reactivated, but have only done one or 2 jobs after that 10 months ago.
> Is it worth doing Uber in this car in Philly and NJ, or should I get a different car before starting UberX again?


damn crash, thats not your first wreck! (pealing paint is a dead give away of past poorly completely repairs) its a malibu or impala right? hit up www.car-part.com and get the parts in color to fix it up  that said it's bargain basement taxi service.. If you show up they should be happy.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> I recently hit a deer and I'm going to get the headlight assemblies and grill replaced. There was a dent above the right passenger tire, and I tried to pop it out and use rubbing compound to buff it out so it doesn't look as bad as before. There are also scratches that I buffer out about 80%. The paint work is pretty bad if you look closely, but looks ok if you don't pay attention.
> The interior is ok, just a little faded from age. I can use a Bissell Deep cleaner, Windex, Armorall, etc to make it ok. My Uber Rating was 4.15 and I haven't driven for 10 months.
> I paid 50 bucks to be reactivated, but have only done one or 2 jobs after that 10 months ago.
> Is it worth doing Uber in this car in Philly and NJ, or should I get a different car before starting UberX again?


that's the perfect car for uber. this is not a service. no tipping. low rates. if pax don't like your car they can take the bus.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Do you not have collision insurance? Or could you not afford the deductible?
> 
> One or two jobs in 10 months? And not deactivated?


A deer collision would be paid under comprehensive here in NC.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Here as well but comp is optional. I can't carry it on my old work van because of a prior salvage title.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

probably not. it has seats. Uber on.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> probably not. it has seats. Uber on.


You are likely right as long as there is no inspection.

I'd replace the broken headlight and do as itsablackmarket says.. Uber on.

For what a pax pays for UberX if ANYTHING shows up, that got what they paid for.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

mrlasvegas said:


> Perfect for a cab, but Uber and Lyft have higher standards.


Their "higher standards" don't apply to the people they let drive for


----------



## Kojaxe (Sep 23, 2015)

plastidip it! work wonders.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I got the grill and lights fixed. $135 for everything.


----------

